# Using Vetericyn and Removal of Scab



## NicoleM (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what I removed off my hedgehog's face tonight. It sort of look like dried yellow sap, but I'm wondering if it was a ***** scab? I used warm water to loosen it, and was able to remove it. I cannot see any open wound, though. It looked a little red where the scab was (some hair did come off with the scab). He's acting completely normally...eating, drinking, pooping, wheel running..all the hedgehog usuals  Since it did remove some hair, and it's looks a little irriated, I was wondering if applying Veterimyn with a cotton swab would be ok. The area is about a half inch from his mouth/eyes.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you think it was semen? If it was then I would just leave it alone and maybe next time let it soak a little bit more before removing it. If it doesn't look like there is an open wound then I would just leave it alone and observe for a couple days. If it looks noticably worse tomorrow, then I would call my vet and ask about it. I don't know what Vetericyn is. Are you in the US or Canada? Is that another brand for polysporin ointment?


----------



## NicoleM (Nov 21, 2008)

I never even thought of that. I guess it could be, he is a boy afterall  Vetericyn is an anti-microbial/anti-fungal spray. It's suppose to help speed up healing, and fight infection. I've read other places say it is safe for hedghogs (any animal, supposively). It doesn't have any antibiotics. I'm in America, btw. I'll just let him be for tonight, and see what it looks like tomorrow.


----------

